# First time electric Smoke with MES 30 #20079015



## prowler53 (Jan 29, 2017)

After spending some time reading up on different electric smokers I decided to purchase the Master Built

from Lowes with the digital controls on the front.  Our local store only had one in stock so I made sure I was

there early today and purchased it. I was dying to give it a try today, so I put it together and seasoned as

per instructions. Shortly after I was smoking 3 racks of Baby Backs.  I just finished sucking the meat

off of the bones about an hour ago.  All I can say is I waited too darn long to buy one of these!

The Ribs were delicious and had a good hickory smoke flavor.  I smoked them using the 2-2-1

method and could not be more pleased with how the smoker worked.  I got plenty of smoke

using dry chips at 225 degrees.  it held it's temp within a couple degrees with outside temps

in mid 30's.  The small amount of chips (1/2 cup) gave me good smoke for about an hour.

Very pleased with the unit for the first run, and excited to try different things. Planning on

doing some cheese also, so I may have to pick up one of those cold smoker units you can

add to this one. 

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

That's great to hear your first smoke was so successful, Mike!

Next time take some photo's & post them for all of us to see!

Al


----------

